# ?!Water Spread/ Field Spread?!



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Water spread--I usually hunt in water and field. I provide about 30 floater malls, and 6 goose floaters, the ducks come in alright, but not all the time. I also have a Mojo Mallard running at the same time with my spread. Is there anything i could do different to change the way the ducks come in? I also usually just put my goose floaters by the mojo that's kinda next to us in the blind, should that change?

Field Spread- I usually have about 30 sillo's next to my layout blind, also, next to my friends'. I usually have set up in either a "C" spread or a "V" spread. I have 24 full bodies and 6 shells. Geese come in sometimes really well, and other times they come in really poorly. Our blinds are totally concealed and everything. Just wondering if I could get some pointers on the spread.

Flagging-- I usually flag geese down from a mile away, its crazy that they have such good eyesight. In you tube videos I see that people don' stop flagging until the geese are at least 100 yards away. I usually stop flagging once they have seen my decoys. Should i flag more as their coming in? Comments are very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I flag the same way as you and have had good luck.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

Flag at the corners. In other words once they are within a few hundred yards only flag at their wing tips and not at their beaks. Has worked well for us.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

personally...when it comes to hunting water, yank the mojo. ducks are used to seeing those things on an every day basis. only time i use one is in the fields.

fields....i run 7 doz FB mallards and roughly 3 doz FB honkers. usually in a U pattern with the honkers around the blinds. run anywhere from 3-6 mojos. Going to start running a vortex and maybe a couple reel wings this year


----------



## waskamallards (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, first of all, i would never even think of pulling my mojo out of water, i know ducks see them, but the are a constant need when hunting ducks because its a complete attention getter towards them. I dont ever use a mojo for geese, but i always do for field hunting woodies. Why do you need 7 doz FB duck deeks? That seams a little overkill, and a lot of work! holy cow! i usually in the field run my mojo with about 30 FB goose deeks and 30 sillos, and 6 shells. Works amazingly, haven't ever doubted it. and when the woodies are flying around, i usually click the mojo on, and literally thats the only decoy you need to attrack the good eaters.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Woodies are quite dumb. He uses 7 dozen fb mallards in fields becuse real field hunting is for mallards and they decoy in way better to their own kind. Ditch the mojo for water too. It will hamper you more than help. Find a different way to add motion to your spread without it involved.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

waskamallards said:


> Okay, first of all, i would never even think of pulling my mojo out of water, i know ducks see them, but the are a constant need when hunting ducks because its a complete attention getter towards them. I dont ever use a mojo for geese, but i always do for field hunting woodies. Why do you need 7 doz FB duck deeks? That seams a little overkill, and a lot of work! holy cow! i usually in the field run my mojo with about 30 FB goose deeks and 30 sillos, and 6 shells. Works amazingly, haven't ever doubted it. and when the woodies are flying around, i usually click the mojo on, and literally thats the only decoy you need to attrack the good eaters.


the question is why not use 7 doz FB dekes....there have been times we have put out 14 doz for ducks...why? to do things different in my area. alot of guys do the same thing you do....late season, the birds get used to it...you have to change it up. and not really alot of work if you hunt with 4-5 guys. i can put out 7 doz FB ducks myself in pry 20 minutes


----------

